# WANTED: Quality Assurance Coder: Orthopedic Specialist (Remote)



## jschmutz (Apr 21, 2014)

Aviacode is looking to fill the following position:

*Position*:  *Quality Assurance Coder - Orthopedic Specialist*
*Reports to*:  Coding Manager
*Employment Status*:  Remote Contracted Position
*Hours*:  30-40+
*Pay Range*:  Hourly

*Description of Position:*
	Assigning claims to primary coders
	Secondary Coding of previously coded claims to ensure quality of correct coding
	Meeting client deadlines as agreed
	Communicate findings associated with secondary reviews to the coding manager and to the coder
	Coding claims as otherwise assigned
	Participation with teleconferences and subject matter coding consultation as requested
	Maintains knowledge of coding requirements
	Assists in development of client specific coding guidelines

*Skills and Qualifications*

Expert in both orthopedic surgery coding and orthopedic E/M coding (POS 11, 21, 22)
Annual professional updates through the AAPC, AAOS, NASS or other equivalent
2+ years supervisory or management experience (any area)
CPC certificate or equivalent
Familiarity with PQRS a plus

*Background on Aviacode:*
Aviacode is a coding company who uses expert coders that are able to maintain a 95% coding accuracy. We code for physicians, hospitals, and ASC?s in their system via VPN, or on our own coding platform called Procoder.  Procoder allows clients to send their medical records, op-reports, visit notes, etc., to us, to then be coded by us on our coding platform. After the reports are coded (and checked by a quality assurance coder) the coding results are sent back to the client electronically where they are automatically entered into the clients system, or manually where the client will then manually enter them into their system.

If you are interested please send your resume to jennifer.schmutz@aviacode.com using "_*Quality Assurance Coder: Orthopedic Specialist - YOUR NAME*_" as the subject header, and answer the following questions:

1.	How many hours are you able to commit to Aviacode each week?
2.	How many years? CURRENT experience do you have coding E/M orthopedic charts (not from a superbill)?
3.	How many years? CURRENT experience do you have coding surgical orthopedic charts (not from a superbill)?
4.	How many years? experience do you have in a supervisory or management role?
5.	Please include a paragraph or two of why you feel you would excel in this role.

Thanks, Jen


----------



## OdumA (Apr 22, 2014)

*Salary*

Can you tell me before i apply for the position Orthopedic if it is based on how many charts you do a day to get your salary per hour or is it a set salary per hour?

I have been coding for an Orthopedic Office for 7 years and I started also doing the Hospitalist Orthopedic coding.  E & M's Ambultory Surgery In patient surgery.

Thank you,
Anita Odum

e-mail OdumA@msha.com or how ever you send the reply back


----------

